# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة الجواب بحرف.....الألف

## المتحير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه المسابقة جوابها بحرف الالف

الصراحة>>غرت من مسابقة جوابها فاء وسين :wink: 

سويت الالف

ههههه

اتمنى منكم التفاعل :embarrest:

----------


## Habit Roman

انا معاك أخوي المتحير بس وينه السؤال علشان نبدأ

حطه وإن شاء الله يكون فيه تفاعل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الرئيس السادس عشر* *للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محرر العبيد أبراهام لنكولن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو النبي الذي ابتلاه الله بالمرض فصبر وشكر؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي ايوب عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صنع* *ساعة شمسية** لضبط وقت الصلاة سماها "الوسيط" وضعها على إحدى مآذن الجامع الأموي. صحح نظرية بطليموس، وسبق كوبرنيكوس فيما توصل إليه بقرون عديده ، ونشر ذلك في كتابه* *نهاية السؤال في تصحيح الأصول** فمن هو ؟.*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *صنع* *ساعة شمسية** لضبط وقت الصلاة سماها "الوسيط" وضعها على إحدى مآذن الجامع الأموي. صحح نظرية بطليموس، وسبق كوبرنيكوس فيما توصل إليه بقرون عديده ، ونشر ذلك في كتابه* *نهاية السؤال في تصحيح الأصول** فمن هو ؟.*



العالمالمسلم *أبو الحسن علاء الدين بن علي بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المطعم الأنصاري* المعروف باسم *ابن الشاطر* (704 هـ/1304 م-777 هـ/1375 م)، عالم فلكورياضياتسوريدمشقيمسلم. قضى معظم حياته في وظيفة التوقيت ورئاسة المؤذنين في الجامع الأموي ب دمشق. وصنع ساعة شمسية لضبط وقت الصلاة سماها "الوسيط" وضعها على إحدى مآذن الجامع الأموي. صحح نظرية بطليموس، وسبق كوبرنيكوس فيما توصل إليه بقرون عديده ، ونشر ذلك في كتابه نهاية السؤال في تصحيح الأصول .

*[عدل] حياته وإنجازاته*

ولد في دمشق في سوريا، وتوفي والده وهو في السادسة من العمر، فكفله جده، ثم ابن عم أبيه وزوج خالته الذي علمه تطعيم العاج، ومنه اكتسب كنيته "المطعم". جمع ثروة كبيرة واستغلها في التنقل بين الأمصار لتعلم الرياضيات والفلك، فاتجه إلى مدن سوريا و مصر ومدن الشام وعاد إلى دمشق وواصل علومه في الفلك وصناعة الاسطرلاب الذى نبغ فيه .
صحح ابن الشاطر المزاول الشمسية التي بقيت تتداول لعدة قرون في كل من الشام وأرجاء متعددة من الدولة العثمانية، ولببى دعوة السلطان العثماني مراد الأول بتأليف زيج يحتوي على نظريات فلكية ومعلومات جديدة. ومن ذلك قياسه زاوية انحراف دائرة البروج، وتوصله إلى نتيجة غاية في الدقة. وفي هذا يقول جورج سارتون: *«*إن ابن الشاطر عالم فائق في ذكائه، فقد درس حركة الأجرام السماوية بكل دقة، وأثبت أن زاوية انحراف دائرة البروج تساوي 23 درجة و31 دقيقة سنة 1365 علماً بأن القيمة المضبوطة التي توصل إليها علماء القرن العشرين بواسطة الآلات الحاسبة هي 23 درجة و31 دقيقة و19,8 ثانية.*»*
أهم إنجازات هذا العالم كانت تصحيحه لنظرية بطليموس، التي تنص على أن الأرض هي مركز الكون، والشمس هي التي تدور حولها، وأن الأجرام السماوية كلها تدور حول الأرض مرة كل أربع وعشرين ساعة. وكان العالم كله في عهد ابن الشاطر يعتقد بصحة هذه النظرية التي لا تحتمل جدالا. ويقول ابن الشاطر: *«*إنه إذا كانت الأجرام السماوية تسير من الشرق إلى الغرب، فالشمس إحدى هذه الكواكب تسير، ولكن لماذا يتغير طلوعها وغروبها؟ وأشد من ذلك أن هناك كواكب تختفي وتظهر سموها الكواكب المتحيرة. لذا الأرض والكواكب المتحيرة تدور حول الشمس بانتظام، والقمر يدور حول الأرض*»*. وقد توصل كوبرنيكوس إلى هذه النتيجة -التي تنسب إليه- بعد ابن الشاطر بقرون.

*[عدل] مؤلفاته*

الزيج الجديد. وهو الزيج الذي ألفه بطلب من الخليفة العثماني مراد الأول. إيضاح المغيب في العمل بالربع المجيب. مختصر العمل بالإسطرلاب، ورسالة في الإسطرلاب، ورسالة عن صنع الإسطرلاب. المختصر في الثمار البالغة في قطوف الآلة الجامعة. رسالة العمل بالربع الهلالي. رسالة الربع العلائي. النفع العام في العمل بالربع التام. أرجوزة في الكواكب. رسالة نزهة السامع في العمل بالربع الجامع رسالة كفاية القنوع في العمل بالربع المقطوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نورس اين سؤالك
خلاص اني راح احط سؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جامع مشهور في مصر

----------


## Habit Roman

جامع الازهر

----------


## Habit Roman

*تأثر الناس بخطاباته عندما كان مرشحا للبلدية، فكان يخاطبهم ببساطة شديدة، وكان خطابه الصادق يمنحه هذا القبول لدى الناس،* 
*أولا لأنه يعيش في* *احد الأحياء الفقيرة، ولا يتصنع عندما يخاطب الفقراء،* *
**ثانيا انه معايش لواقعهم ومشاكلهم، لذا كان اقرب اليهم من غيره* *.
**واصبح لديه شعبية قوية، وقد اطلق على* *نفسه لقب صديق الشعب، " مار دوميار"**فمن هو؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وجد  عندك  مشكلة ايها المحيير* 

*يجب عليك ان تحدد  ان  حرف  ((الالف ))* 

*يجب ان  يكون  بدون   ال التعريف* 

*يعني ال  التعريف   لا تحتسب* 

*وشكرا* 



*السؤال* 



*جزيرة  سورية  مقابل  مدينة  طرطوس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب السؤال  السابق* 


*احمدي  نجاد * 

*الرئيس الايراني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ارواد

----------


## hope

* ابو العتاهية*

----------


## hope

*ما ضد الكــــفر ؟*

----------


## همسه دلع

*السلام عليكم*
*جوابي...*
*الايمان*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## hope

*امم ،، طيب وين سؤالك ؟؟*

----------


## hope

*عاش الهنود الأمريكيون في قارة ........... منذ 6500 سنة،*
*في اي قاره ؟*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

جوابي هو:
*أمريكا*
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## بقآيا حنين

_اسم زوجة فرعون ...؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سور القرآن وهو اسم بنت

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> من سور القرآن وهو اسم بنت



 

 سورة الاسراء

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*من هو مخترع المصباح الكهربائي؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ابتكر* *المخترع** الأمريكي* *توماس أديسون** أول مصباح كهربائي عملي بعد اجراء 99 تجربة فاشلة*



*المخترع لايبدأ بحرف الألف*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> * ابتكر* *المخترع** الأمريكي* *توماس أديسون** أول مصباح كهربائي عملي بعد اجراء 99 تجربة فاشلة*
> 
> 
> 
> *المخترع لايبدأ بحرف الألف*



 

كنت أبغى بس كلمة أديسون وليس الاسم بالكامل

سؤالي الجديد:

* أحد الالوان..؟

----------


## أموله

مآفهمت السؤآل احد الالوان  
لون الخط برتقالي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

ليش مافهمتيه
احد الالوان مو لون الخط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مسلسل أطفال** من إنتاج* *مؤسسة البرامج المشتركة لدول الخليج العربي** وانتج الجزء الاول عام* *1979** والثاني عام* *1982**م فما هو اسم هذا المسلسل ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

افتح يا سمسم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الكتب السماويه؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأنجيل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الزعيم الروحي لأهل السنة في إيران وكان مسئول* *الإخوان  المسلمين في  إيران** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احمد مفتي  زادة* 


*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة ميت ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اموات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تبلغ مساحتها 86.6 ألف كيلو متر مربع، وهي تقع في الجزء الشرقي لمنطقة ما وراء جبال القوقاز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أذربيجان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة اسيوية عاصمتها* *يريفان** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارمينيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مؤسس  الجمهورية التركية الحديثة* 

*اسم العائلة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_مصطفى كمال أتاتورك_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أختي ملكة القلوب وعاشقة المستحيل تسلمون لي على هذا المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*1- أكمل الفراغ* 

*يتفاعل الزئبق مع الاكسجين في الحرارة الشديدة مكونا ________*

*2 - ماهو جمع كلمة فرن ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





> *1- أكمل الفراغ* 
> 
> 
> *يتفاعل الزئبق مع الاكسجين في الحرارة الشديدة مكونا*أكسيد *الزئبق*
> 
> 
> *2 - ماهو جمع كلمة فرن ؟*
> *أفران*







*يعطيش الله العافيه عيوني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أجوبه صحيحة الله يعافيش حبيبتي تسلمين لي على هذا المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكتشفها  جوهان دبليو ريتر في عام 1801 م فماهو هذا الإكتشاف ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الاشعة فوق البنفسجية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح حبيبتي أنون :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة حذاء ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

أحذيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## القزويني

هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الطنجي، رحالة شهير لف معظم بلاد العالم وأتى بمغامرة من كل بلد منها، من منا لا يريد أن يكون مثل هذا الإنسان الرائع الذي قام بزيارة العديد من البلدان 
من هو


________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابن بطوطة*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ملقب بــ ( فيلسوف الفريكة)*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

أمين الريحاني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شاعر  قال عن نفسه  "لو شئت أن أجعل كلامي كله شعراً لفعلت" فمن هو ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة أسكتلندا ؟*

----------


## غرام اطفال

*ادنبره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية حبوبه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو إقليم فنلندي يتمتع* *بحكم ذاتي** منزوع السلاح يتكلم سكانه* *السويدية**. عاصمته* *ماريهامن**.فماهو اسمه ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *هو إقليم فنلندي يتمتع* *بحكم ذاتي** منزوع السلاح يتكلم سكانه* *السويدية**. عاصمته* *ماريهامن**.فماهو اسمه ؟*



 

جزر أولان

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر السؤال الجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يطلق على الحيوانات؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

أليف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مو هذا مقصدي 
من مرادفات  كلمة حيوانات وذكرت في القرآن الكريم؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

الأبل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> مو هذا مقصدي 
> من مرادفات كلمة حيوانات وذكرت في القرآن الكريم؟؟



 
البهائم
أو الأنعام 

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهتاب اشكرك اخوي للمحاولات الخاطئة 
عيون حبيبتي  اجابة صحيحه الأنعام 

ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هلا حبوبه متباركة بالشهر الفضيل وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

@@@

سؤالي

من هو قائد الجيش الجرار الذي هاجم مكة المكرمة قبل ألآف السنين ليهدم الكعبة المشرفة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جيش ابره الحبشي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أسم القائد هو أبرهة الحبشي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مصطلح سياسي يطلق على تحالف مؤقت بين عدد من الأحزاب السياسية لللوصول إلى أهداف  مشتركة
ماهو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الا من جواب

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ائتلاف

----------

عفاف الهدى (07-07-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 
تستاهلي التقيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو هرمون ذو طبيعة بروتينية تفرزه خلايا جزر لانغارهانس في البنكرياس و وظيفته منع ارتفاع نسبة السكر  فما هو؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

هرمون الأنسولين

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-04-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

اعتقد  الجواب صحيح  

ولكن  يجب ان يتم التصحيح  من واضع السؤال 

اما  السؤال الجديد سوف اضعه  انا    وهو

،حسب ما كان يعتقده  الاغريق  هو إله الشمس، إله الموسيقى، إله الرماية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نسيم الذكريات 
اجابة صحيحة 


اليابا اجابتي
ابو لو

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  عفاف  

الجواب صحيح  

ابولو


سيتم التقييم 
*

----------

